# shawnee state forest



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

i am a student at shawnee state university in portsmouth, ohio and i love to hunt upland birds and rabbits. i was wanting to know if anyone knew where to go in shawnee state forest that i could hunt? im new to the area and just need to know the legal hunting spots. anyone have any ideas? map?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

go to www.wildohio.com under the hunting and trapping section they have public land maps you can download.

Huntinbull


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

hunt in shawnee state forest itself... good grouse area


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

littleking said:


> hunt in shawnee state forest itself... good grouse area


"good" is a relative term for Ohio grouse hunting. But there are a few small areas that still hold birds.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yep, i agree... very relative. But 3 birds up in 45 minutes my last trip to shawnee is pretty good


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i hunt shawnee alot in the winter for grouse, can't give you my exact loactaions but look for logging roads and don't be afraid to walk them for a mile or two. Look for green briars, usually birds in there. Don't know the name of the road, but if your going to school there you might know. There is a large cell tower there and a overlook of the river. There are 3 cuts in that area that are all in the 8 to 17 yr age that hold birds. Thats one of my favorite spots, just takes to long to get to it, and when it snows that road is pretty scary.


----------

